# Picked up a nice mod for my Z the other day...



## friscoz (Feb 22, 2005)

Picked up a pretty cool mod for my Z the other day.

I saw this Trunk Partition advertised on a few of the other Z forums and gave it a shot.

I'm glad I did  Looks great and fits perfect.










Thanks to the guys over at 350zpartitions!!!

Here is a link to their site if anyone is interested in one.

www.350zpartitions.com


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

friscoz said:


> Picked up a pretty cool mod for my Z the other day.
> 
> I saw this Trunk Partition advertised on a few of the other Z forums and gave it a shot.
> 
> ...


Post a pic please?


----------



## friscoz (Feb 22, 2005)

Spongerider said:


> Post a pic please?


Just added one to my post!

Couldn't figure it out at first


----------



## 350zpartitions (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks! Glad you liked your partitions.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Please don't call this a mod. Interior affectations are not "mods".  Every ricer in the world has a "mod" list a yard long, and yet not a single thing done to their engine.......


----------

